# Cutting Boards



## jlsuire (Feb 18, 2012)

I have recently started making cutting boards. I am doing quiet well, but my boards every now and then once treated with mineral oil don't show the seams, but you can feel the seams. The boards are slick as glass before oiling, then 3-4 days later you can feel the seams. I sand the boards again and re-oil and thats it, done.

any advice is welcome


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

Glue creep may be the problem. 
Some early polyvinyl glues expand a bit with the wood but when the glue wood dries a bit and changes dimension a few thousands of an inch, the glue stays proud and can be felt. It never goes back.
What glue was used? I understand the TB III is better. Epoxy or resorcinol do not creep but are not as easy or as economical to use.
Bob


----------



## jlsuire (Feb 18, 2012)

I use TB III, and let cure for 24hrs before doing anything to the board. I take alot of pride in the work I do, so it is not lack of workmanship, it's just sometimes, "but" every now and then could cause problems later. I failed to mention, I do all my work under my awning, and my wood is out in moisture, but not getting wet. I just did some today and they came out beautiful. The wood I use are, African Mahogany, American Walnut, Beech, Purple Heart, and Ash.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

How tight are your joints? How much glue are you using and how tight are you clamping? How much moisture outside are we talking about? All of these things could be affecting your boards.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I think that storing your wood out side is the problem. Try bringing in what you are going to use and letting it acclimate for a few days before using it and see what kinda results you get.


----------



## GilaJorge (Sep 14, 2007)

Agree: it is not where you are doing the actual work that matters it is that you store it dry and that means before and after...don;t leave anything out under the awning for any extended period of time unless you want instability.


----------



## jlsuire (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. I will start storing what I want to make indoors for 2-3 days before building and once built, store inside untill done. The boards are clamped just tight enough to squeeze glue out and seams are tight. I use a good thick even coat of glue through out the board. The joints are tight and jointed before glueing. The moisture is good old Louisiana moisture, dealing with fog, rain some mornings, but not on the wood just in the air basicly. I figured the moisture was pretty much causing my problems, but wanted to get more insight from others. I thank everyone for their advice, always willing to learn.


----------

